# cysts



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Gryff has a cyst. He has a bump about the size of a pea on his back. I am going to call the vet in the morning to make an appointment. Does anybody else here have any experience with this?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No tips from me, but you will be on my mind. Let us know when the appointment it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be thinking of you and Gryff and hoping all goes well.


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> I think Gryff has a cyst. He has a bump about the size of a pea on his back. I am going to call the vet in the morning to make an appointment. Does anybody else here have any experience with this?


Is it squishy or hard? Paco (our chihuahua) has a fatty deposit (a lipoma) on his left thigh. He's had it for about the past year. The vet said it's benign but will be watching it for signs of growth. It doesn't seem to hurt him at all.

Hopefully that's all you have. How old is Gryff? Paco is 12 and the vet said that as dogs age, fatty growths are fairly common.

Good luck!
Sandy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I think Gryff has a cyst. He has a bump about the size of a pea on his back. I am going to call the vet in the morning to make an appointment. Does anybody else here have any experience with this?


I had a dog with a lump. It turned out to be an entire cat claw fur and all. It came with the dog from the breeder. Ugh the smell, but I was the only one who could smell it until the vet took the claw out (which took 2 seconds to do). Then everyone knew the smell I'd been complaining about....oh did they LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thinking about you Gryff*

My friend's havanese had a little lump on his chest. Benign, just scared her when she found it.

Hope that is all it is.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope all goes well. Good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Has he recently had a shot? They can have a localized reaction to it and have a lump that can last for quite a while.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, I hope it's nothing serious. BTW, I like Gryff's new avatar - his face looks so cute.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Gina. 

It is a hard lump. I'm pretty sure it's nothing serious, but I have an appointment on Thursday. $53 just for the vet to look at it! Gotta do it, though. 

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Rosie has a lump on her back - neck area where she got her shots last months. The vet said it was from the shots and not to worry. Seems like it is lasting a long time. It is not sore and doesn't bother her. He will see her next month to spay her and I will be sure to assk again.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I had a dog with a lump. It turned out to be an entire cat claw fur and all. It came with the dog from the breeder. Ugh the smell, but I was the only one who could smell it until the vet took the claw out (which took 2 seconds to do). Then everyone knew the smell I'd been complaining about....oh did they LOL


Gross! Now HOW in the HECK did that happen?? Ewwwwwwwwww! uke:

Ivy, I hope Gryffs lump is some silly little swelling and goes away on its own. Let us know what the vet says. :ear:


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

My vet told me that dogs with white or very light coats are more prone to cysts and other skin problems than darker furred dogs.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff did have some shots a month ago. I wonder if it could be that? I didn't notice the lump until yesterday some five weeks since his shots. Guess I'll find out soon.

Oh, somebody asked me and I forgot to answer. Gryff is two.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

gryff is in my thoughts.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got back from the vet. It's a sebaceous cyst - nothing to worry about. She looked, drew out some stuff, and looked at it under a microscope. $122 later… I think I need a new vet. I really don't think a 3 minute vet visit should cost that much. Am I being unreasonable? It is just so much money.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to hear the good report! Wow, 3 minutes! That is expensive...I guess they are still paying on the school loans. 

Just a side note, do you know it is harder to get into vet schools than it is to get into medical school? I have a friend whose son was considering vet school, and learned this from them. I guess if we are really sick we should consider seeing out vet!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know it seems hard to believe but you are lucky it was just a dog. My husband had one on his back. Doctor said he had to go to surgery to have it lanced. We were talking a minimum of $2,000. I took a razor blade, sterilized it and did the deed. Poured alchol in and he was fine. He would have gladly paid the Vet though. I don't think I will ever know if he gets another one. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, I am glad it was nothing more serious. $122 seems OK. not great...but she did do surgery... Vets can be just so expensive. I had a bill $750 for two annual exams on the boys... 10 minutes a piece, a little blood work, a few vaccines.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So glad to hear the news !! What a relief. I would pay $122 for that....you can sleep tonight worry free.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, no she didn't really do surgery. She stuck a needle in him and looked at the stuff under a microscope. Certainly I'm glad he's okay and I'd pay anything to make sure he's okay. I just think I need to look around at some other vets and make sure I'm not paying more than I need to.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know of many vet or doc fees that sound reasonable anymore. I could have imagined it to cost more tho.
Carole


----------



## tsturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

Chandler has a pea size cyst on his back between his shoulder blades also which I just noticed yesterday. He finished his last round of shots about two weeks ago, I called the vet and they said it is fairly common after shots, but they are going to check it on Thursday when he goes in for neutering. I am hoping it won't be an additional $100+ to check this out.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ivy,

I was at the vet today and thought of you. My Bichon mix Lily had a cyst on her shoulder area. The vet lanced it and removed a bunch of yuck from the sebaceous plugged pore (or whatever!) She also had her Dq2P shot, Bordetella and heart worm test. There was a $3.75 charge for medical waste disposal. All together the bill was $122.39.

He charged me the "extended" exam fee of $37.80 instead of $33.50 so you could say the cyst cost me $4.30.

Granted, I live in Lincoln, NE, but it certainly isn't an inexpensive place to live as far as average cost of living goes. My vet is considered to be on the high side here.
Of course we would all do whatever we needed to do to take care of our babies, but I don't think there is anything wrong with checking around for prices of services, especially if you aren't really connecting with your vet.

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Stella had a cyst on her rear hip area- I honestly thought it was her microchip for the longest time! It was small and hard. We had it removed when she was spayed a couple years ago. She is a black dog-


----------



## tsturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

Chandlers is fine, when he was under anestisia for neutering, the vet reccomended having the cyst removed, we agreed. It tested fine (no cancer) and the vet said it probably would not have gone away as it was kind of hard.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

So far this year I have spend in excess of $3,000 on vet bills for various animals, it is the joke at the Vet that I am his favorite patient. Last week when I went to pick up Rosie from her spay I asked what the fee was and being deaf, I thought they said $550. I didn't blink an eye and handed the check for the girl to fill out--much to my surprise it was only $150. I spent that to have a male cat neutered for the humane society. Maybe they just felt sorry for me; But I don't complain about the Vet bills--just my doctor bills. I wish we could get as much attention from our doctors as our Vets.

By the way, Rosie has two lumps where the shots were given again. I guess this is just a natural thing with these small dogs. The other ones had gone away and I suppose these will go away also. Will see when she goes back to have the stitches out.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Ivy,
> 
> I was at the vet today and thought of you. My Bichon mix Lily had a cyst on her shoulder area. The vet lanced it and removed a bunch of yuck from the sebaceous plugged pore (or whatever!) She also had her Dq2P shot, Bordetella and heart worm test. There was a $3.75 charge for medical waste disposal. All together the bill was $122.39.
> 
> ...


I can't connect with my vet because I see somebody different every single time I go in there. The only constant seems to be the receptionist.


----------

